# PACE Conference????????



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone here going to the PACE Conference in New Orleans in Feb.? If so, It would be nice to meet some of you here on the forum. I will be there from the 14th thru the 18th. I will be in Houston the week before for a above tank conference as well. If anyone does not know about PACE, it is the joint ":thumbup:" conference between SSPC and the PDCA. I am a member of SSPC "The Society for Protective Coatings". My work is in the Industrial Field. Hope to meet some of you there. I will be down on Bourbon Street. Look me up.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmm... Fat Tuesday!!!
I want to go
Speaking of SSPC, I just finished a bid calling for SSPC10 on interior tube steel, prime and topcoat with Carboline.
Do you think 10 is overkill??
Its just a lobby, no harsh chems or anything.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

This is the second time that I have seen this. The interior of tube steel being called to abrasive blast and coated, which is not going to see any liquid service. If it is just tube steel for support columns, then I would just suggest a chemical treatment and a good epoxy primer installed on the the interior surface. The other one that I seen was for 2 inch tubing. I know of no way to abrasive blast the interior of this and be proper to meet a blast standard of SSPC-SP10. I would ask for a RFI and find out the sole purpose and then go from there. If your steel tubing is of 4" to 12" then you can blast with a Clemco Hollow Blast and then apply the coating with a spin head lance. Works better when it is round pipe intead of a square tube. You will get runs in the corners. Good luck with it. If you need my help, give me a call. Will be glad to help out anytime. I work from time to time not to far from Boise, over in Pasco, Washington at the Hanford Site.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm sorry. I meant the steel is inside of a building. Not the inside of the steel.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Bender said:


> I'm sorry. I meant the steel is inside of a building. Not the inside of the steel.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Well Bender, since you put it that way. If the steel is new steel. In very good condition, then by the time that you tried to do a SSPC-SP6 Commercial Blast on the tubing, then you would already be down to a SSPC-SP10 Near-White blast finish anyway. Remember a SSPC-SP6 Commercial Blast does call to remove ALL mill scale , paint and rust. So, with that said, No it would not be overkill due to the fact that a SP-6 is non achievable in this case. If a lot of the mill scale has fallen off, and there is a lot of rusting taking place on the tubing, then you can achieve a SP-6 Commercial Blast. Still have to remove all mill scale and rust, but you are allowed up to 33% staining of rust and mill scale in a 9 square inch area. The other thing to follow is what blast does Carboline recommend for the primer that is going to be applied? If it calls for a minimum SP-10, then a #10 is what you will have to do. If Carboline calls for a #6, then get with your paint rep and he may write you a letter saying that and you will have something to go to the GC with on the project. Might save you some headache. If you have any problems, let me know. Shoot me over a e-mail and I will send you some of my liturature on my company. I am waiting to get my web site up and running and hope to have it online in a few months.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Benny, good information. I didn't realize that once you reached SP-6 you are so close to 10. Although I've painted my share of iron its not the kind of thing I pursue with my little company. Winning this bid is a long shot both for me and the GC I work closely with.
If it comes up again I will certainly get a hold of you. 
Thanks again, Dan


----------



## GreekWS6 (Jul 12, 2009)

If your contract says SP10 you have no choice. If you decide otherwise, dont get caught.


----------

